# Alternative pouch



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have looked on the dankung site at leather for pouches and noticed the price has shot up for a sheet 15cm squared,also they do not have any on stock only ready made so I decided to have a look around for alternatives and bought a real leather jacket of ebay for £2.20 plus £3.99 p/p.a lucky find at that price.The leather is thin about 1mm thick so I doubled it up it is still thin but works well 160 shots have been fired so far and I cannot see any wear.I have also contacted a leather company about offcuts and have received an email from the company director who is on maternity leave,but still in the driving seat and will get back to me soon hopefully with good news.If anyone on this site knows where I could get sheets of leather I would be interested.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.tandyleatherfactory.co.uk/


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for that Harperspace but any idea on what to go for their are so many.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

sorry not my realm of knowledge might want to check with tex or flatband to see what weight they use for their pouches.


----------



## mvm (Oct 4, 2012)

fantastic topic - if anyone knows as to what kind of leather to use - I would be most grateful
best
M


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I prefer kangaroo leather myself. About .8mm thick and super light.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I hear the skin of a fore works well. You gotta call around for em though. They're pretty hard to find nowadays.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

pop shot said:


> I hear the skin of a fore works well. You gotta call around for em though. They're pretty hard to find nowadays.


Gawd...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Pop accepts tips.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll be here all week- try the veal


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Or the kosher franks.... They've answered to a higher authority.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Or the kosher franks.... They've answered to a higher authority.


Okay, you can close the door now.


----------

